# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Arbërie Hadërgjonaj

## Ermelita

Arberie Hadergjonaj , nje vajze qe ka lindur ne Deçan , nje qyteze afer Pejes , na ka lene ca kenge qe perhere "shetisin " neper  raadiot dhe gojat tona ngase  shumica prej nesh i pelqejne shume ato lirika , une per vete edhe kam qare kur e kam degjuar njeren prej tyre .  Fati e deshi qe ajo te martohet me nje tiranas dhe keshtu te jete pjesemarrese ne festivalet e RTSH-se dhe laureate e shume çmimeve . 
 Une i dëgjoj me ëndje kenget e saja :" Miresia dhe e verteta ", "Ti nuk je " , "Loçka ime " ( kenge kushtuar Kosoves dhe me kete konkuroi per gjysmefinalen e Kenges  Magjike " . 
  Ju lutem  nese e dini ndokush  tekstin e kenges "Jeta s'eshte loder" qe fitoi vendin e pare ne vitin 1996 ne festivalin e RTSH , le ta shkruaje !!

----------


## Ermelita

Teksti i kenges "Miresia dhe e verteta "

  Pse syte e nenes jane mbuluar me lot ,
  po pse valle na ke harruar, o zot ?
  Pse toka ime e bekuar nuk çel ,
  pse dielli rri kaq i menduar , kur del ,
  ne vend te kengeve veç krisma , degjoj ,
  vajza te reja me vellë zie , shikoj ,
   femijet e vegjel rrijne te menduar , si pleq , 
  kush valle na ka ngaterruar , kaq keq ?!

  Te sjellim driten e miresise ,
  te ndezim zjarrin e dashurise , 
  si trendafil te çeli jeta , 
  nga miresia dhe e verteta . ( Refreni )

----------


## Ermelita

Ne spektaklin "Gjeniu i vogel " kemi patur rastin ta degjojme duke kenduar edhe vajzan e Arberies , Angjelina Hadergjonaj  e cila pati performanca mjat te mira .

----------


## Davius

Bukur kendon kjo, me pelqen ngjyra e zerit te saj dhe ka  nje ze teper te artikuluar mire...

----------


## Ermelita

Po sidmos  e kendon bukur kengen  " Jeta s'eshte loder " teksin e te ciles nuk po e gjej dot .

----------


## Kumanovarja

omg Ermeliat jam ta kerku ate kange ka 6 vjet dhe spo e gjeje dote.arberia esht  shume e talentuar dhe e mrekullushme i uroj gjith te mirat..
JETA SESHT LODER..i di vetem ca vargje po jo gjith kangen :buzeqeshje: 
Nje dite do i linim lodrat femirin e bashke do jetonim moshen e rinis 
se pari do te shtroja te mijat enderrime do te ndeje ti kush ishte dashuria ime
me thuaj valle me thuj si te veproj tash une
ti me rrembeve jeten time ate qe desha shume
loder sesht kjo jeta ime prandaj tlutem me trego
ndonse dhimbja po me mbyte une  nuk di si ta jetoj..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
shume e adhuroj ket kengtare  e ka dhe nje kange te perkth nga anglisht en shqip
KSHTU VASHDON PO KAM VITE SE KAM DEGJU..
ajo nate e jetes sime me ka mbetur en kujtime
ishte nate qe une shume gjate sdo ta harroj.....................

----------


## Ermelita

Kumanovare , do te na bente nder dikush po te na  gjente teksitn e asaj lirike apo jo ?

----------


## mbreta

> Arberie Hadergjonaj , nje vajze qe ka lindur ne Deçan , nje qyteze afer Pejes , na ka lene ca kenge qe perhere "shetisin " neper  raadiot dhe gojat tona ngase  shumica prej nesh i pelqejne shume ato lirika , une per vete edhe kam qare kur e kam degjuar njeren prej tyre .  Fati e deshi qe ajo te martohet me nje tiranas dhe keshtu te jete pjesemarrese ne festivalet e RTSH-se dhe laureate e shume çmimeve . 
>  Une i dëgjoj me ëndje kenget e saja :" Miresia dhe e verteta ", "Ti nuk je " , "Loçka ime " ( kenge kushtuar Kosoves dhe me kete konkuroi per gjysmefinalen e Kenges  Magjike " . 
>   Ju lutem  nese e dini ndokush  tekstin e kenges "Jeta s'eshte loder" qe fitoi vendin e pare ne vitin 1996 ne festivalin e RTSH , le ta shkruaje !!




Arberie Hadergjonaj nuk eshte e martuar me nje djale tiranas, por ajo eshte e martuar me nje djale nga Kosova, perkatesisht nga Decani. Arberia mbiemrin e vajzerise e ka Ramosaj, ndersa mbiemrin e burrit e ka Hadergjonaj.


me respekte,
mbreta

----------


## Ermelita

> Arberie Hadergjonaj nuk eshte e martuar me nje djale tiranas, por ajo eshte e martuar me nje djale nga Kosova, perkatesisht nga Decani. Arberia mbiemrin e vajzerise e ka Ramosaj, ndersa mbiemrin e burrit e ka Hadergjonaj.
> 
> 
> me respekte,
> mbreta


 Mbreta , keto qe une shkorva , u bazova ne fjalet qe tha Ardit Gjebrea me rastin e prezentimit te saj ne mbremjen kualifikuese te Kenges Magjike . Kerkoj ndjese nese kam gabuar  por gabimet per njerez jane  dhe ketu e kemi keq o une , o daja Ardit .,lol

----------


## anabanana

kendon shum bukur dreqi.
kjo u kthye nga new york apojo?
ne tiron jeton tani?

----------


## Ermelita

Anabanana , me sa di  une eshte kthyer ne  Tirane dhe  po vazhdon aktivitetet e saja artistiko-muzikore .

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Arberie Hadergjonaj nuk eshte e martuar me nje djale tiranas, por ajo eshte e martuar me nje djale nga Kosova, perkatesisht nga Decani. Arberia mbiemrin e vajzerise e ka Ramosaj, ndersa mbiemrin e burrit e ka Hadergjonaj.
> 
> 
> me respekte,
> mbreta


Kosovar e ka të shoqin dhe me sa kam parë  e dëgjuar , "një çikë"  si punë mafiozi e ka. (lol) 
Kanë patur një apartament me qera andej nga Tirana e Re, njëherë e një kohë. 
Për mendimin tim, "Kitara" është kënga më e bukur e saj. 
Që të mos lemë pas dore thashethemet, për aq sa e kam njohur më ka lënë përshtypje shumë të mira.  Artiste është ! Pikë !    :Lulja3:

----------


## helene

Kjo kenga Jeta s'eshte loder eshte te permbledhja 4 e kengeve te shekullit te albasoul, vetem se eshte e kenduar nga Jonida Maliqi, dmth mund ta degjosh aty. 
Edhe mua me pelqen shume kenga, dhe versionin e kenduar nga Arberia s'e kam gjetur asnjehere.

----------


## sLimShady

> Kosovar e ka të shoqin dhe me sa kam parë  e dëgjuar , "një çikë"  si punë mafiozi e ka. (lol) 
> Kanë patur një apartament me qera andej nga Tirana e Re, njëherë e një kohë. 
> Për mendimin tim, "Kitara" është kënga më e bukur e saj. 
> Që të mos lemë pas dore thashethemet, për aq sa e kam njohur më ka lënë përshtypje shumë të mira.  Artiste është ! Pikë !


shuum e veret ene po nga Qyteteza Decani e ka burrin ene pun mafiozi eshte  :buzeqeshje:  biles tani eshte ne burg i shkreti ene thuhet qe ket kengen e fundit  ja ka kushtuar burrit te saj  :shkelje syri:  
Shok imi e njef personalishtt dhe kan lidhje familjare me te

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Bukur kendon kjo, me pelqen ngjyra e zerit te saj dhe ka  nje ze teper te artikuluar mire...


_Nuk e kisha degjuar ndonjiher te thuash per ndonje kengetar/e "Me pelqen ngjyra e zerit"    Ndoshta ke dash te thuash "Me Pelqen vokali" OSe "Intonacioni qe ajo perdor ne stilin e te kenduarit"

Gjithsesi..I thon nje fjale te urt popullore "Sa Te Rrosh Do Mesosh"   _

----------


## Ermelita

Gjithesesi , ne e hapem temen te diskutojme per Arberien dhe jo per  burrin e saj , nafioz , apo qfaredo te jete edhepse une e kam cekur tek tema pak burrin e saj me qellim qe ta profiloja me mire Arberien por ja qe paskam gabuar , mire thote Gabriele , sa te rrosh do te mesosh , e na dalte prej burgu burri i saj jarebi ..loool

----------


## zANë

> shuum e veret ene po nga Qyteteza Decani e ka burrin ene pun mafiozi eshte  biles tani eshte ne burg i shkreti ene thuhet qe ket kengen e fundit  ja ka kushtuar burrit te saj


Kjo kenga e re Loqka jeme ,kete ja ka kushtuar burrit saj?
Kete qe e financoj ministri,uha bre nuk po me kujtohet emri :perqeshje: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,dhe neve na kushtoj 15 MIJEEEEEE EUROOOOO,,,,nje kemge e kushuar per njerin nder mafiozet NR one,loool

Nejse sa per temen mua me pelqen kenga"Lozonjare jam"


p.s.slimi xhan xhan ty*smile*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

po ate te lozonjares e harruat? he mo ajo qe te shpie ne dhjete cezma e s'te jep nje here uje  :ngerdheshje: 

Jam nje vajze lozonjare
djemte i terbova fare
fare!  :perqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

ME PELQEN DERI DIKU

----------


## Sa Kot

Arberie Hadergjonaj ka kenge shume fantastike dhe zeri i saj eshte shume i vecante!

Kenget e saj me te bukura per mendimin tim jane "Jeta S'eshte Loder", "Kitara" dhe "Pse Vonon Dashuri". Gjithashtu, me pelqen versioni Shqip "Pa Ty" i kenges "Without You", qe vetem Arberija mund t'a kendonte aq bukur!

Eh sikur t'i gjenim keto kenge thuaj!! :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:

----------

